# Goats FC



## Dominic (Apr 13, 2018)

Will there be any Goat gatherings this  summer? Tech?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 13, 2018)

Dominic said:


> Will there be any Goat gatherings this  summer? Tech?


With @Sombitch retired, I’m not sure there will be....


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 13, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> With @Sombitch retired, I’m not sure there will be....


Spoke to @Sombitch, the issue isn't retirement it's more of a conflict with DA / ECNL. So many of the Goats aren't "allowed" to graze anymore.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 13, 2018)

Dominic said:


> Will there be any Goat gatherings this  summer? Tech?


Working on getting the 06 Goats together again for another run at it! The girls have done a couple of tournaments together over the past couple of years, how about it @LASTMAN14 and @sdb ?


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 13, 2018)

Dominic said:


> Will there be any Goat gatherings this  summer? Tech?


There's also potential to start an 05 Goats team. After the age change the 06s started a team from the initial 05/06 Goats team. We'd need @LASTMAN14 and @ladoctorr to pull the 05s together.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 13, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> There's also potential to start an 05 Goats team. After the age change the 06s started a team from the initial 05/06 Goats team. We'd need @LASTMAN14 and @ladoctorr to pull the 05s together.


If RG will coach.? We can do a combo.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 13, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> If RG will coach. We can do a combo.


I like that idea, our 06s are playing big field now and aren't that far removed from having played with the 05s. Let's make it happen!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 13, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> I like that idea, our 06s are playing big field now and aren't that far removed from having played with the 05s. Let's make it happen!


We can do it.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 13, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> We can do it.


My DD couldn’t make the last running but our summer schedule looks much more accommodating!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 13, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> My DD couldn’t make the last running but our summer schedule looks much more accommodating!


If your kid can fit in RG Goat gear! She’s in!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 13, 2018)

Dominic said:


> Will there be any Goat gatherings this  summer? Tech?


Great post!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 13, 2018)

Dom! New look with the Avatar!


----------



## Lightning Red (Apr 14, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> I like that idea, our 06s are playing big field now and aren't that far removed from having played with the 05s. Let's make it happen!


I have one that would love to play!


----------



## Dominic (Apr 14, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Dom! New look with the Avatar!


I need to support our SoCalSoccer grown goats.


----------



## sdb (Apr 14, 2018)

We're always up for a Goats gathering. Unis are probably getting a tad small, but for a few bucks we could get some larger sizes made.


----------



## sdb (Apr 14, 2018)

Also need to find someone with a coaching license willing to sit on the bench. I tried with my super tough to get "F" license but it was a no go.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 14, 2018)

sdb said:


> Also need to find someone with a coaching license willing to sit on the bench. I tried with my super tough to get "F" license but it was a no go.


I have someone lined up.


----------



## Keeper pops (Apr 15, 2018)

Would love to see the 03/04 group again even just for s**t & giggles. I am glad to see these gals grazing the DA/ECNL landscape.


----------



## sdklutz (Apr 16, 2018)

if you do an 05/06 team...let me know. My daughter still has her GOATS FC headband!


----------



## Josep (Apr 18, 2018)

Keeper pops said:


> Would love to see the 03/04 group again even just for s**t & giggles. I am glad to see these gals grazing the DA/ECNL landscape.


The 02/03 girls won back to back years.  Fun stuff!


----------



## Josep (Apr 18, 2018)

Isn’t there time in July to do a tourney before any DA commitments resume?


----------



## Sombitch (May 3, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> With @Sombitch retired, I’m not sure there will be....


Retired,...humbug!!!


----------



## Sparky9 (May 5, 2018)

Sombitch said:


> Retired,...humbug!!!


Those trust fund guys in Cardiff retire at what like 40 years old?


----------

